# Bioidentical Progesterone



## misread (Dec 12, 2010)

dear sufferers,

i am 24 years old (male) and have suffered of social anxiety since my early childhood. furthermore i was chronic depressed (the atypical form) with lot of add-like symptoms. i never felt like the real me before..i never felt like the person, who i used to be.

a few months ago i made a hormone therapy with bioidentical progesterone after beeing tested on low progestereone..and it was a miracle for me!
it changed my personality completely within a few days, i no longer have social phobia, i am no longer this instable, touchy person..i no longer felt humiliation at the slightest provocation. i also noticed that people are more talkative to me..it is like they trust me more after the progesterone therapy!

i can´t really understand, that this small hormone has such an effect on me..but it seems that progesterone is also a very important hormone in male. first you must seriously dismiss the theory, that progesterone is a female hormone..in fact it is an antagonist of estrogen!

there are some possible theories, why progesterone affects my social anxiety so much..

1) Progesterone modulates GABA and glutamate:it improves the function of GABA recepteros and inhibit the impact of glutamate.


> *Progesterone alters GABA and glutamate responsiveness: a possible mechanism for its anxiolytic action *





> _*The results indicate that constant high plasma levels of progesterone attenuate inflammatory hyperalgesia by a mechanism involving inhibition of N-methyl-
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Anxiolytic effect of progesterone is associated with increases in cortical alloprenanolone and GABAA receptor function*


2) Progesterone is involved (next to oxytocin) in social bonding behavior.



> _*"Social Bonding Increases Progesterone Hormone **Emotional Closeness Boosts Feel Good Neuro Chemical, Lowers Anxiety"* _​




​ 3) Progesterone is a powerful remedy for low blood sugar and high adrenaline levels..and in accordance to dr. michael platt a low progesterone level is the cause of ADD and also involved in depression. take a look at his book called *"The Miracle of Bio-Identical Hormones"*

4) It seems, that there are a lot of other neurotransmitters like serotonin involved in the effectiveness of progesterone.

go to a doctor who is working with bioidentical hormones..get your progesterone level tested (progesterone is important for male and female!) it is surely worth a try!


----------



## Pretty queen (Feb 15, 2016)

Excellent thread. Have you ever tried Pregnenolone? It converts allopregnenolone too. Allopregnenolone enhances GABA(A) receptor function and kills social anxiety. Works just like a benzodiazepine without side effects.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Pretty queen said:


> Excellent thread. Have you ever tried Pregnenolone? It converts allopregnenolone too. Allopregnenolone enhances GABA(A) receptor function and kills social anxiety. Works just like a benzodiazepine without side effects.



Thanks for the heads up 

I've ordered a used copy of "The Miracle of Bio-Identical Hormones" off Amazon. For some reason they have listed the book multiple times with different prices but if you go here you can get a used copy much cheaper:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-l...?ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=1492183275&sr=8-1


----------



## Pretty queen (Feb 15, 2016)

Barry bin Laden said:


> Thanks for the heads up
> 
> I've ordered a used copy of "The Miracle of Bio-Identical Hormones" off Amazon. For some reason they have listed the book multiple times with different prices but if you go here you can get a used copy much cheaper:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-l...?ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=1492183275&sr=8-1


Yes. Hormones are everything. If you take the right hormone for you, you can kill your social anxiety. For example, if you need more dopamine, you can try testosterone.


----------



## Lir23 (Apr 9, 2017)

Trenbolone is king at 50mg 3/wk but everything ends and Testosterone sucks cause it gets aromatized and mos AI's will make you feel even worse
as for Progesterone it is good but after a few days you become over excited and I will be hard to control yourself because you will have a lot
of racing thoughs and Winstrol is awesome but your hair will start to shed so no one size fits all.


----------



## Social anx (Apr 22, 2017)

Lir23 said:


> Trenbolone is king at 50mg 3/wk but everything ends and Testosterone sucks cause it gets aromatized and mos AI's will make you feel even worse
> as for Progesterone it is good but after a few days you become over excited and I will be hard to control yourself because you will have a lot
> of racing thoughs and Winstrol is awesome but your hair will start to shed so no one size fits all.


What?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

its because progesterone increase MAO-A Activity which results in lesser serotonin and serotonin causes anxiety.


----------

